# clutch pedal adjustment



## 111459 (May 23, 2012)

is there an adjustment for the clutch? 2012 cruze base model 1.8 6 speed

thank you.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm guessing you're interested in pedal travel. What are you aiming to accomplish with adjusting the clutch pedal travel?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I believe it's a self-adjusting hydraulic clutch that cannot be manually adjusted.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

This would be done with an aftermarket clutch master cylinder. I haven't seen one yet for the Cruze.


----------

